# Need to share a drive over a network.



## rishitells (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi,

I work in a small analytics setup of 10-15 people, and I need to share a drive present on the master computer (a desktop) so that all the people on the network (wifi connection) can use that shared drive using given credentials for retrieving files (large datasets). The drive size is over 10 terabytes and it needs to be securely accessible so that there is no security breach. I also want to access the shared drive from home (from other connection) using the credentials, but the drive security is of utmost importance to me.

The desktop on which shared drive is present has 2 Operating Systems: Windows 7 and Ubuntu.

Can anyone help on how to configure such drive, as I have very little networking knowledge. 
Detailed help will be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 6, 2015)

Which OS will be running when the files on the main host will be required?

Check these:

Share files and folders over the network (from Windows Vista Inside Out)

networking - How to transfer files between Ubuntu and Windows - Ask Ubuntu


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 6, 2015)

accessing shared resources from outside the local network(e.g.from home) is more complicated & requires static ip or ip-binding services like noip or dyndns.within local network it is very easy especially if all the systems are running same os(including master system).


----------



## rishitells (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks  [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION], [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]

We do have an static IP and are able to remotely connect to desktop using the IP. But I have to idea how to remotely access a drive or folder.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 7, 2015)

see the earlier posted links.in windows one just need to right click any drive/folder & select share or select sharing tab in properties.windows remote desktop only allows 1 person at a time to access system so it is more suited for a single person connecting to master pc(e.g.from home).


----------

